# What fish look good?



## mattyc (24 Jun 2009)

i have a 60L tank soon to be planted with red moor root and TGM blue stone i want shrimp and need to house my cichlids in the tank but what would be a nice fish to go in there, more small ones the better!

Thanks Matt


----------



## rawr (24 Jun 2009)

What Cichlids are they? 

It's ultimately up to you, but check out some Tetras and Rasboras.


----------



## mattyc (24 Jun 2009)

dwarf cocatoo cichlids breading pair


----------



## Joecoral (24 Jun 2009)

are those what they call Baker's cichlids?


----------



## johnny70 (24 Jun 2009)

Get some pencilfish, they won't eat the apisto fry, tetras and rasboras will(more than likely anyway)


----------



## gratts (24 Jun 2009)

Nannostomus mortenthaleri!


----------



## Nick16 (24 Jun 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> Nannostomus mortenthaleri!


its a nice fish but the wild population is dwindling very very fast.


----------



## gratts (24 Jun 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> gratts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're not impossible to breed. Captive bred sources are available.


----------



## Nick16 (24 Jun 2009)

> When first imported it created quite a stir, and quickly became one of the most sought after species in the hobby, with exorbitant prices to match. Unfortunately this situation hasn't changed much to date, as so far no-one has had any success producing it commercially. In addition, the fish is apparently quite rare in its native waters and is collected from only a few remote locations. Hopefully, strong captive populations can be established in the future as, not only is it arguably the most attractive pencilfish yet seen, but surely wild stocks will begin to dwindle if they continue to be exploited for the trade.


----------



## gratts (24 Jun 2009)

Not sure when that was written, but they have been bred in captivity and have been bred commercially.
Though lets just say they're a tad more expensive..


----------



## mattyc (25 Jun 2009)

i wouldnt keep a fish if it is endangered, i do like the look of the pencil fish. is there any other reccomendations?

Thanks for the replys so far.

i ordered my plants today so the tank should be done this weekend


----------



## lljdma06 (6 Jul 2009)

A member of the Boraras genus?  They are small, and I doubt they could harm dwarf cockatoo fry, especially with the care they receive, and they are nimble enough to escape the guarding parents.  Yet not endangered, at least to my knowledge.  They are readily available, at least in my neck of the woods.  Some species include.  There are others, but I like these best.

Boraras briggittae
Boraras merah
Boraras urophthalmoides

Boraras briggittae is especially colorful.  All are fun to keep.  Unless you wanted to stay within the region of the cockatoos.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jul 2009)

Can I add a huge plug for the cherry barb?  Ok a bit boring/bog standard, but Ive got 40 in my 4ft and they shoal like no other fish Ive had now they are settled.  That might be due to the size of the tank or other factors but they shoal better than the forktail rainbows and silver tip tetras I've had in the tank.  And the colours are amazing once they get going.

Cheap too! 

Sam


----------



## lljdma06 (8 Jul 2009)

Yes, you may!  In fact, I myself have 36 home-raised cherry barbs.  They do school.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jul 2009)

lljdma06 said:
			
		

> Yes, you may!  In fact, I myself have 36 home-raised cherry barbs.  They do school.



The reds you achieved are half the reason I got mine 

Sam


----------



## lljdma06 (9 Jul 2009)

That's sweet.  Thanks.


----------

